
Outlook Lite 10KB Svelte (MS Hackathon Story) - philholden
https://youtu.be/bTwSg4YKTr4
======
philholden
Tanay Pratap talks us through the thought process behind building a tiny email
client and serving markets where slow network connections are common.

